# BLASC



## Tharek (27. März 2005)

wann habt ihr blasc für die neue version tauglich gemacht? sry falls dafür irgend nen 
thread schon ist hab mich noch net umgesehen ^^

Greetz Tharek


----------



## Regnor (29. März 2005)

Hallo Tharek,
leider gabs mit der neuen Version ein paar Verzögerungen.
Um hier niemanden groß zu nerfen nur eine kurze Erklärung:

1.
Vergangene Woche hat sich leider mein Entwicklungsrechner verabschiedet, so das ich erstmal nicht mehr an den Quellcode kam. Dadurch hat sich auch das Versionsproblem so verzögert. Heute müßte meine neue Hardware eintreffen und somit sollte ich auch recht bald wieder an den Source kommen. 

2.
Einer unserer Entwickler steht zur Zeit vor seinem Diplom und hat somit, verständlicherweise, kaum Zeit um an BLASC weiterzuarbeiten.

3.
Dann kam der WoW Patch, der zur Zeit Probleme mit unserem Profiler hat, ungünstigerweise am Osterwochenende wo wir auch Urlaub hatten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also kurz und knapp:
Wir wissen das BLASC zur Zeit Probleme macht und das das ein sehr unbefriedigender Zustand ist. Auch und vor allem für uns Entwickler. Wir arbeiten mit Hochdruck daran euch schnellstmöglich wieder eine lauffähige Version zur Verfügung zu stellen.

Gruß Regnor


----------



## Luzius (30. März 2005)

Hallo

Warte schon bis es wieder funktioniert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber ich wollte euch auch zu eurem Projekt gratulieren  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .Habs schon in der Beta verwendet,nur bis jetzt in der fertigen Version noch nicht.

Auch ein dickes Lob für eure "Berichterstattung über den Status".Ich informiert wirklich sehr sehr schnell und ausführlich,nicht so wie andere. :tongue: 

Also mal Daumendrücken das ihr bald wieder alles hinbekommt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg
 Luzius


----------



## EnTrOx (30. März 2005)

Ich warte natürlich ebenso darauf das ihr die neue Version rausbringt.

Die schönen Visitenkarten sollen mal wieder aktuell sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

